# Aditional Extended 7 Year Warranty?



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

About to pick up my new outback 5th wheeler in a few weeks (2009)

Dealer is offering an extended 7 year warranty through portfolio I think it is.

The offer is $228 a year for 7 years paid up front. Suppose to be able to cancel at any time for a refund of the remaining time. And then its transferable.

Most times I never add an extended warranty on anything as most times its not worth the extra cost. There is always some type of extra charge on the repairs, or it winds up never being needed.

I'm just not 100% sure its not worth it for a larger purchase such as an RV.

Any of you bought extended warranties for your new outback?

Yah or nah?

Thoughts?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The long and short answer is NO.

Put the money in a camper account and use it towards any repairs. There are typically too many restrictions on extended warranties.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

I would say it depends... For instance, it depends on how close you are to the dealer. Extended distances will cost you more than just fixing the issue yourself. It also depends on your peace of mind. If you don't like the thought of being without a warranty, the roughly $1500 will be well spent.

I found that I can take care of most issues myself without involving the dealer or bothering with an extended warranty. Like you, I often find them overrated, oversold, and under-serviced.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Justman said:


> I would say it depends... For instance, it depends on how close you are to the dealer. Extended distances will cost you more than just fixing the issue yourself. It also depends on your peace of mind. If you don't like the thought of being without a warranty, the roughly $1500 will be well spent.
> 
> I found that I can take care of most issues myself without involving the dealer or bothering with an extended warranty. Like you, I often find them overrated, oversold, and under-serviced.


Thats what i thought. Most extendeds are a waste of money. Just wanted to be sure with a $24,000 purchase!

Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Short answer is NO...

Long answer is NNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

If you do a quick search of this site you will see that in the previous four years we have had some great discussions on extended warranties so i won't rehash ... and i will say that 99.9% of the results is "JUST SAY NO"....

Extended warranties are a SCAM.

For example -- did you know that for an extended warranty to to be valid on the Refridgerator that you are suppose to have it serviced once a year for approx 99.00 by a trained Dometic service center -- so in 7 years -- on just the fridge itself -- youhave spent $700 ... if you don't have it serviced annually -- and go to use the extended warranty -- they will tell you that the extended warranty is invalid because you didn't have the fridge serviced .... and the list goes on and on...

Plus there is a deductible that you normally have to opay even before the service kicks in...!!!

It just doesn't make sense...

Take the money -- put it into a bank aacount -- and take it out when/if you need it ...


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

I bought the 7 year warranty on mine, although it was 1100 dollars. I have never owned an RV, and so I figured if it simply offered piece of mind, it was worth it. I hope I get to use it, but probably you are all right and I will get burned..

But, something not too many people mention, is that when selling a trailer its a serious advantage to the one without a transferable warranty. I don't plan on keeping mine for more than a couple years before I have figured out what I like and dislike and eventually trade up or down. I might be wrong, but if I was looking at used trailers right now, and one had 4 years of warranty left on it, extended or not, right or wrong, i would pay a little more. I would also like to add that financing a warranty is insane. I payed for at least that part up front, as well as the hitch and P3 etc etc... no financing of extras....


----------



## 56realtor (Nov 5, 2008)

forceten said:


> About to pick up my new outback 5th wheeler in a few weeks (2009)
> 
> Dealer is offering an extended 7 year warranty through portfolio I think it is.
> 
> ...


I purchased a Outback 21RS in April of 2008 from Lake shore RV in MI and paid $1000 for a seven Yr they wanted $1500. I the traded up to a 2008 30 RLS form another dealer in Florida they wanted $1800 for the warranty so I called Marci back at Lakeshore RV and Charged me $150 for my new 7 yr warranty (with the credit from first warranty). Don't pay full price. Hope this helps. Good Luck


----------

